# My own little meat haul Sunoil 3-16



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I arrived BTP's at around 8. Water stained brown, and no bait. :evil: 
I gave it a shot with shrimp on the bottom and arti's for about an hour and a half.. No other yakkers showed so I packed up. I never even dropped the yak there. I went towards sun oil hoping for better water. I set up about a mile West of it. Sure enough nice green water. I dropped the yak and caught a fresh whiting and ran out 3 baits, Large hunk of crab, half a 8 inch mullet, and a whole 12inch whiting. The big bait went aobut 300 yards on 9/0 the others went past the third bar. At out noon or so stray showed up, and parked about 2 hundred yards to the east. He ran out a couple of baitsand 10 minutes laterI look down there and he his long rod is doubled over and he is bowed up. :twisted: He had been there 10 minutes....Well it turns out that a pelican decided to try the limbo and miscalculated. I went down to assist and the bird was set free. My big rods sat there all day with the same bait on them when I reeled them in at 3. I did manage to catch/keep 25 whiting. All the whiting were caught in the first big wade gut. They would not hit anywhere else...I fished for a while in the 2nd gut and only caught one. Here is a couple of pics of the day..BEAUTIFL DAY GUYS. Thanks TJ


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go, 

I sure was thinkingof you this morning as I was driving to work. I came very close to raining out my crew and meetng you down there. But, sun popped out and we went to work.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sucks for you and me lol...you coulda been fishing and if you woulda showed We could have got off the beach for a bit.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Way to go! I'm headed down with my son on Wednesday...Glad to 
see that there is some bait down there....
Mustad7731


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

nice catch. im thinking about taking my little boy down there as well wed. where exactly is sun oil. i thought i read something about close to stingaree rd?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The stretch around sunoil has the best water. It prolly gets better as you head South. Take stingaree road after you reach about 2 miles to the east is Sunoil. I Fished about a mile west of it and caught these. I might be back down again tomarrow. My wife is just asked me about heading down to camp tonight....hmmm


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm trying to get my lil'girls down there thursday


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bring Off...the no-see um's were horrible in the early afternoon.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

appreciate the warning... Thanks


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

if goung through winnie instead of going through Galveston are there any bait shops along the way? somebody mention that there was a bodeauxs bait shop but i haven't been able to find a number for it,,,.. Thanks


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

The number used to be 409-296-6097 for the shop and Debs cell is pm me and I will give that out if the shop number doesn't work


----------



## chris m (Mar 17, 2006)

*Thanks to Fishi'n Solidier*

Just wanted to thank you for the info you gave me awhile back !


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Bodeauxs is take a left at the light by market basket and go to the stop sign. Take a right and it's the third drive way. Big sign can't miss it. And there is Georges the old BoDeauxs. The old man in High Island may or may not be open just depends which way the winds blowin that day.

Fishin congrats on the bait haul! Maybe next time the big boys will be out that is a good spot to fish!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i hear thems good eaten


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

nice


----------

